# tHANKSGIVING DAY MIRACLE



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

OK GUYS I AM SO FULL OF EMOTION AND EXCITEMENT I CAN HARDLY TYPE. IM NOT ONE TO REALLY CRY ABOUT MUCH BUT I CANT STOP THE TEARS FROM 
ROLLING RIGHT NOW. I AM PROUD TO SAY I AM FINALLY CURED!!! OK YOU ARE PROBABLY WONDERING HOW AND WHAT I DID, RIGHT? WELL I DID THE 
OPPOSITE!! I DID NOTHING............. HERE IS WHAT HAPPENED, I WAS SITTING HERE IN MY ROOM ALONE BECAUSE ALL MY FAMILY HAD LEFT SINCE 
YESTERDAY FOR FRANCISCO LIKE TWO HOURS AWAY FROM WHERE I LIVE. I AM EXTREMELY AGORAPHOBIC, I CANT EVEN DRIVE DOWN THE BLOCK FROM MY 
HOUSE WITHOUT FEELING LIKE IM GOING TO GO CRAZY AND DIE, NOT TO MENTION I HAVE dp LIKE CRAZY. OK SO I WAS SITTING AT HOME THINKING ABOUT HOW MUCH I HAVE MISSED OUT ON AND HOW EVERY YEAR DURING THE HOLIDAYS I SAY TO MYSELF " NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER" BUT IN REALITY NOTHING 
HAD REALLY CHANGED IN 5 YRS, SO ANYWAY AS MY THOUGHTS GREW DEEPER I STARTED TO ANALYZE MY CONDITION AND SOMETHING CLICKED IN MY HEAD. 
IT WAS LIKE CARTOONS WHEN THE LITTLE LIGHT BULB SUDDENLY TURNS ON!!! I ASKED MYSELF A QUESTION.. " WHAT HAS EVER HAPPENED TO YOU 
PHYSICALLY FROM YOUR CONDITION?" OF COURSE THE ANSWER IS NOTHING AT ALL, SO THEN I ASKED MYSELF "THEN WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF BESIDES 
FEAR?" I ANSWERED NOTHING!! SO THEN WHAT IS THE PROBLEM? AT THAT MOMENT I JUMPED UP FROM MY BED GOT DRESSED AND GRABBED MY KEYS. IM NOT GOING TO LIE, I SAT IN THAT CAR FOR ABOUT 10 MIN SCARED TO DEATH, BUT I TOLD MYSELF "IT ENDS HERE , IT ENDS NOW!!!" I DECIDED NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENED I WAS NOT GOING TO TURN BACK, I FIGURED BY NOW IF THIS WAS GOING TO KILL ME THEN GO AHEAD AND DO IT BUT I REFUSE TO LIVE LIKE THIS ANY LONGER.

SO I STARTED MY JOURNEY, I DID EVERYTHING POSSIBLE TO STAY CALM, PLAYED WITH THE RADIO TURN ON THE LIGHT INSIDE THE CAR, TEXT FRIENDS, SANG ALONG TO MUSIC AS LOUD AS I COULD. EVERYTIME THE FEAR BECAME OVERWHELMING I PULLED OVER AND JUST SAID OK KILL ME!! I DONT CARE ANYMORE. I MUST HAVE PULLED OVER 20 TIMES..LOL BUT AS MUCH AS I WANTED TO I WOULD NOT TURN BACK. AND HOUR INTO MY TRIP I WAS SO OUT OF IT WITH dp AND HAD A FULL BLOWN PANIC ATTACK, SO I SAT IN MY CAR PUT MY SWEATER OVER MY MOUTH AND JUST YELLED AS LOUD AS I COULD, I CURSED AND CRIED BUT REFUSED TO GO BACK. SUDDENLY I FELT SO BAD AND DID NOTHING ABOUT IT THAT IT ALL JUST WENT AWAY..... I DIDNT FIGHT IT I ACCEPTED IT AND THATS WHEN I THINK I GOT CURED, ANYWAY I AM PROUD TO SAY I AM WRITING THIS FROM MY AUNTS HOUSE IN BEAUTIFUL SAN FRANCISCO!!!! I THANK GOD FOR THIS MIRACLE AND I HOPE YOU CAN ALL HAVE THIS FEELING SOMEDAY BECAUSE I FEEL LIKE SOMEONE WHO WAS SERVING A LIFE SENTENCE SUDDENLY BEING RELEASED!!! I WILL STILL COME ON HERE AND POST HELPFUL TIPS BECAUSE I VOWED TO HELP OTHERS IF I EVER GOT BETTER AND I PLAN TO DO SO FOR EVER!!!! I TRULY AM A CHAMPION4LIFE TODAY!!! :mrgreen: :idea:


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Congratulations!

I am so proud of you!

Reading this makes me feel really good.

Maybe you'll start a domino effect


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

lol.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

This has been my favourite post in a very long time, I could tell how excited you were whilst reading it, I am indeed very proud of you but you should bemore so proud of yourself, and whats even better, I think you are proud of yourself. Remember this day and how you felt and you will rebound from the challenges in life much easier.

I am on the same or similar road to you  I just have to let go of fear/anxiety ( they are the same thing to me). But yo are right, fear has never killed me lol.

Have a great weekend and Happy thanksgicing for yesterday, send us some photos!!!

Robyn x


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats the spirit Champion4life.

That should be the motto..."DP is not going to harm me or change my life!"

I decided this 2 months ago, and this weekend I have been to two birthdays, a bachelors party and now off to a lunch date with a beautiful woman.

Not going to let DP get me down.

God Bless.

CyberA


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Thats soooo awsome!! I'm so happy for you  LOL i love how you typed the whole thing in caps it just added an awsomeness effect to the story! I'm glad your better 8)


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

hey optimusrhyme love that last emperor quote, Do you remember? is one of my of my fav songs thumbs up bro!!


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awe, very happy to see you so happy! Congratulations! Your story gave me chills just knowing how happy and easily you conquered your fears (and DP)! God bless! Hope you had a great holiday


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

champion4life said:


> hey optimusrhyme love that last emperor quote, Do you remember? is one of my of my fav songs thumbs up bro!!


Yea bro last emp is soooooo sick! I love Heaven, Meditation, Jungle Cats, & Secret Wars aswell.


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

man you know your classics... i heard there is a secret wars part 2, been looking for it


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

This is by far the best post I've read on this forum.....and I'm not upset or angry that I'm not cured....I'm happy for you, really, really happy. The way you wrote that - i could feel the energy, i could feel your happiness....this is what we need on this board!! 
Congrats Champion4Life.....

Chris


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Chris, im still doing great minor episodes but they no longer hold me back. Read some of my other posts, most of them i find helpful.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

You know...I've done A LOT of research on DP since being diagnosed....I've read 3 books (or parts of 3 books..lol) seen plenty of doctors, looked up online research articles, bookmarked discussions on this forum that have significance, contacted Mt. Sanai and London, etc. etc.

- Their is one thing that remains constant among the reading I have done....their are a lot of people that are getting better by learning to "forget" about DP.....They just continue to ignore it, they force themselves to live, and they say it gets better...or even goes away....Coincidence - ??? I dont think so....(or at least I hope not...) Unfortunately, given how different the DP experience is for some, this can be easier for some people and extremely difficult for others.....

- Using Luvox (first med I've tried..will be combining it with a small dose of klonopin soon) I feel 50% closer to reality....seriously....which is good...unfortunately, i still have times when i get totally DP'd...which to me is unacceptable....but their are times when i feel like I've "almost" woken up (completely)....I can feel like I'm on the verge of it (seriously), I can literally feel my eyes go back into focus.....we have to stimulate ourselves to wake up....its not easy...I'm typing this and still not doing....My main problem is having a MAJOR lack of motivation, interests, and stimulation in my life.....(unsure if im becoming apathetic because of Luvox or what)....the only drive i have is to get better....their really isn't anything else for me.....so thats what I'm struggling with right now....

- Anyway, Champion...I wanted to know if you could give me any information on your case...how you got DP....if your using any meds, etc....How long you've had it.....Feel free to PM if necessary...

- When I get better (emphasis on the "when") I also plan to stick around the boards...although that can exacerbate symptoms (another topic thats been discussed frequently) i find a sort of connection here I haven't found anywhere else...people deserve the support....and they need it.....

- Happy friday to all!

Chris


----------

